# HMMMMM???



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2016)

What is in there- where is it going? Will we ever know- hope so next week....................

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2016)

An elf

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> An elf


Sure as hell is not a chamber pot going to Miss. We all know ya already have one......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2016)

You have my address right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> You have my address right?


I do..


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2016)

It's your lathe, isn't it?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 8, 2016)

I know you have my address.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

13" x 10"x 16" and only weighs 8lbs???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> 13" x 10"x 16" and only weighs 8lbs???




HMMMMMM!! Good observation!!!!!! ........................................


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> HMMMMMM!! Good observation!!!!!! ........................................



Box full of sawdust is about that weight, maybe it is a Bowl for one of the wacko wood eatin turners- assembly req.  Maybe.........

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2016)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2016)

Now on the off chance somebody can read that bar code-BE QUIET ... Please- I do not want recipient of slightly altered wood-sawdust - to be forewarned. He is a sneaky devil and I am just getting even...............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2016)

I read the bar code. Here is what's in the box

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2016)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 118281
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@DKMD 

Judging by her size, that box is going to either you or me Doc! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 9, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 118279
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm


Thanks. I needed his address, too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

6:01 pm In transit RITZVILLE, WA sat, 12/10 Bad weather might slow it down. Supposed to be where it is going 12/14 Going west though.... HMMM I wonder if we screwed address up........


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

No guess's as to where this is going...........


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> No guess's as to where this is going...........


If you mailed something it should have been routed through HI for safe keeping. Remember what happened with the pen blank pass... So in the future just send me what ever needs to get somewhere and I am sure they will all get the pine they ordered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh my... I just scrolled up to the top of the page and got an eye full of what @Tclem posted. She looks like someone that should be introduced to @Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh my... I just scrolled up to the top of the page and got an eye full of what @Tclem posted. She looks like someone that should be introduced to @Tony


Already introduced. How you think I got the picture

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Already introduced. How you think I got the picture


You are a good man Tony, @Tony should appreciate your efforts and send you something other than Pine scrotum's or what ever you were saying in the other post.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Dec 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> No guess's as to where this is going...........


Already know. I read the barcode.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh my... I just scrolled up to the top of the page and got an eye full of what @Tclem posted. She looks like someone that should be introduced to @Tony



If you would've read the posts after that you would see that has already been addressed. 


Stoopid Islander

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Dec 12, 2016)

99.999% sure that it is NOT headed to Indiana.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2016)

12/12/2016 - Monday
1:36 am Departed FedEx location TROUTDALE, OR

12/11/2016 - Sunday


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> 6:01 pm In transit RITZVILLE, WA sat, 12/10 Bad weather might slow it down. Supposed to be where it is going 12/14 Going west though.... HMMM I wonder if we screwed address up........




Going West... Why are you sending it all the way around the planet just to get to Florida??!! Wait... S#*t... You don't have my address.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Going West... Why are you sending it all the way around the planet just to get to Florida??!! Wait... S#*t... You don't have my address.



I am pretty sneaky- Have gotten address's without folks knowing............ just sayin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I am pretty sneaky- Have gotten address's without folks knowing............ just sayin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2016)

Spinartist said:


>



This box will most definitely land east of me........- not in my time zone.......... sorry west coasters- next time


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> This box will most definitely land east of me........- not in my time zone.......... sorry west coasters- next time




Is that farrr south east???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 12, 2016)

Tony said:


> If you would've read the posts after that you would see that has already been addressed.
> 
> 
> Stoopid Islander


Sorry, did you say something?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2016)

For FedEx Ground 12/14 would be about the right time frame to hit Minnesota....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow! Got the box early!! Can't thank you enough Mike!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> For FedEx Ground 12/14 would be about the right time frame to hit Minnesota....



Could be due south of ya winding up in Texas should fit that time frame as well!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll give it an extra day to get to south Florida!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 12, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Could be due south of ya winding up in Texas should fit that time frame as well!!


or maybe even a little further south of you to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmmmm first it goes west on I-84 and then they turn around and go back up the gorge the same 200 miles 


12/13/2016 - Tuesday
6:52 am In transit NORTH SALT LAKE, UT

12/12/2016 - Monday
1:56 pm In transit BAKER CITY, OR

still says it is supposed to get there 2 days after yesterday..........


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well nobody has guessed yet. supposed to be in ......... tomorrow. Kind a wonderin if that is right though. Fed ex is pretty good. Maybe some one else will guess. Back to shop- Need to clean some more so I can send another box of sawdust out........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Well nobody has guessed yet. supposed to be in ......... tomorrow. Kind a wonderin if that is right though. Fed ex is pretty good. Maybe some one else will guess. Back to shop- Need to clean some more so I can send another box of sawdust out........


I told you I read it already, but I can start dropping hints...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well that explains everything!!! Clear as mud. Only thing that makes sense is it is 8.00lbs. Sure seems like the letter S is really important!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2016)

sorry- somethin aint right- I don't think it can possibly get where it is going tomorrow.....

12/13/2016 - Tuesday
7:10 pm In transit LAGUNA, NM
6:52 am In transit NORTH SALT LAKE, UT


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2016)

You do realize FedEx isn't using ponies any more, don't you? They do have delivery vehicles that can move a bit faster these days.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> You do realize FedEx isn't using ponies any more, don't you? They do have delivery vehicles that can move a bit faster these days.
> 
> View attachment 118574




You sir are very sneaky- I will remember that......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> You sir are very sneaky- I will remember that......



He's an administrator... they're all sneaky!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 13, 2016)

He is very sneaky indeed. He only shows to be a full member. Traveling through the mist of us commoners blending in. Must make note of this grasshopper need not jump to make progress forward.




*SENC...Full Member *
Messages:
5,916
Likes Received:
2,091
Location:
NC
First name:
Henry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2016)

DKMD said:


> He's an administrator... they're all sneaky!


It's a learned skill, hazard of the job, if you will. You have to be sneaky to get a surgeon to talk to a patient, you know.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> He is very sneaky indeed. He only shows to be a full member. Traveling through the mist of us commoners blending in. Must make note of this grasshopper need not jump to make progress forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grasshopper??/ More like a plague of locusts.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Grasshopper??/ More like a plague of locusts.....


Moses?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 13, 2016)

I fear for the future of our site when one of two administrators thinks there is a third. Scott, we are counting on you big time...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2016)

8:23 am In transit ?????????
delivery 12-4 Pm No peakin Henry........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2016)

a bow of premium northwest walnut sawdust- what a prize....


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thu 12/15/2016 by end of day updated- tomorrow.......


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I fear for the future of our site when one of two administrators thinks there is a third. Scott, we are counting on you big time...



There's administrators, and then there are administrators. It's a subtle difference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> There's administrators, and then there are administrators. It's a subtle difference


I'm in the second group. The one with good grammar.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'm in the second group. The one with good grammar.



I am in the deplorable group- socially unacceptable....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'm in the second group. The one with good grammar.



I'm still wondering if you might be a lawyer in disguise....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

Finally on a delivery truck- In  Nebraska- WHATTTTTTTTTT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks like it is working its way south to Texas. Must be that Northern pushing it down!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'm still wondering if you might be a lawyer in disguise....


Now them's fightin' words!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> Now them's fightin' words!


 
Probably a future politician.....................................

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

OK Package has landed......


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes it has!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Guys Go Here to see 



Watched




x *1*
*The Package has arrived *


----------



## SENC (Dec 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably a future politician.....................................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

